# The "Witchhunter"



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

anoher finished Project, unfortunately with a little damage :cursin: **** happens...














































THX for watching, Tom


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wooooowwwww! Very nice work dude!!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very smooth work great joints!


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

I like the color composition. :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude. Super slick and classy as heck man! Good work. Love the ST in the handle there. The fork tips, the angled woods, and the pins are splendid. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow! I am speechless. Amazing, truly amazing.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Espléndido trabajo amigo!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow amazing!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is one kick a55 shooter tom


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I think your most beautiful shooter so far, stunning result.

How did you cut out the "st"?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*That is absolutely , , ,*


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet!!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

CLASS!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats art


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet Stuff !!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot of the month


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Just too pretty, I won't be able to sleep thinking about this. The shinny fork tips stands for the crown of the king and queen.

That's "Crown Jewel Royalty". The initial "ST" now stands for "Sir Thomas" (we just changed your name from Scarface Tom).

Thank you for sharing this in the forum.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Even more amazing than your chessboard like shooter. But love them both!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow looks awesome, very nice work :wave: !!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang Tom! I'm absolutely floored! That is stunning!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome craftsmanship. Really a beautiful piece you made.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Realy Out Standing work


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome real nice work B)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful job!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

slingshot of the decade, century, what?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I will sell my family into slavery to buy that slingshot.
Drooling is impolite, but I can't help it.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I will sell my family into slavery to buy that slingshot.
> Drooling is impolite, but I can't help it.


Drooling, drooling, yeah, that's the word!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you Guys for all your nice comment´s, i'm very pleased about.

That's why i will continue building. It's a lot of fun for me.

@Shtf Slingshots: Ok, send me a Photo of your family, i'll see what we can do 

Just a joke. I can't sell this one, because it's on his way to canada at this moment.

Kind regards,

Tom


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

@AnTrAxX: the "st" is a little piece of brass sheet. Drilled, sawed and finaly filed out with warding files.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom, you have arrived Bud! Wonderful craftsmanship and a good looker too!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work, a lot of thought has gone into that piece of work! Great stuff!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a sweet one. The time and effort really paid off although I don't see any damage on it based on pictures. This one is just stunning. -Leo


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Canada ??? By Mail ? We have a man for that to stop that Paket !!! CONDOR MAN Copy that !!!!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I find Myself coming back just to stare at the pictures from time to time...


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

this is some awesome work, man! i wish i could look at it in person


----------



## NilSSon (May 14, 2013)

That this seriously reminds me of something Van Helsing would hunt vampires or warewolves with, simply stunning piece my friend, I'm truly inspired.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

:shocked: That is... just... wow!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm actualy working on a "Vampirehunter"...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I Take it !!!! Is it Out of garlic woud or watercut with "Weiwasser "?


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

no garlic wood, no holy water cut, but you can shoot some garlic cloves...Great idea, i'll see what my neigbours nose think about it :cursin:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh boy, I can't wait to view the "Vampire Hunter".........

Let me guess : it shoots garlic and silver bullets, squirts holy water, wooden spike handle with crucifix deco all over.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

no garlic wood, no holy water cut, but you can shoot some garlic cloves...Great idea, i'll see what my neigbours nose think about it :cursin:

works !!!!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

scarfaceTom said:


> anoher finished Project, unfortunately with a little damage :cursin: **** happens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice shape, and I like the different bits of wood and brass used to make it!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Art.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I forgot to add :

FORK TIPS made out of polished brass


----------

